# Pioneer or onkyo



## nelx360 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi im setting up my first ht system and looking to getting a good receiver its between onkyo tx-nr1009 or pioneer sc-63 or 65 i hear really good things from the onkyo but for some reason i feel like i like the pioneer more on specs but i hear the onkyo is rite up there would like to hear your comments on both thnks


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

First, welcome to HTS!

I don't have either of those AVRs. Both are great brand names. In terms of audio power, I don't think you could tell the difference. Do both have similar number of HDMI inputs? That could be a factor as you add equipment.

I think Onkyo has Audyssey auto room EQ while Pioneer has their own room EQ. I have Audyssey in Denon AVRs and it does a great job optimizing your system to your room. Pioneer's auto EQ does similar, but from what I have read here and other places, Audyssey seems to be favored.

I am sure that others will chime in with their opinions...


----------



## nelx360 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thnks for the welcome from what ikno the pioneer has 8 hdmi inputs and the onkyo has 7 but also as you said have herd that pioneers eq isnt all that great compared to onkyo audyssey eq why is that whats the flaw?


----------



## puugad1 (Jun 23, 2012)

nelx360 said:


> Thnks for the welcome from what ikno the pioneer has 8 hdmi inputs and the onkyo has 7 but also as you said have herd that pioneers eq isnt all that great compared to onkyo audyssey eq why is that whats the flaw?


They are both receivers. I owned used to own an onkyo and I love it. Now I'm using a pioneer elite. As far as EQ's are concerned its all about preference. Like I said earlier, they are both great brands and in the end it's all about auditioning both If you can. Specs, reviews and people opinions may apply but, your own ears is what counts the most. Good luck and enjoy the hunt of a new receiver.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

nelx360 said:


> Thnks for the welcome from what ikno the pioneer has 8 hdmi inputs and the onkyo has 7 but also as you said have herd that pioneers eq isnt all that great compared to onkyo audyssey eq why is that whats the flaw?


It is not a flaw, just a different approach. I don't have the specifics of the Pioneer EQ but I am sure it is on their website. Check Audyssey.com for a description of MultiEQ


----------



## nelx360 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thnk for the post i was really leaning towards the onkyo at first but i defintly like what the pioneer has as far as specs even tho the onkyo isnt way off if not up there past the elite in specs im looking to run one of these receivers with goldenear supersat 50 setup but when i go im gonna ask them if they can hook up the receivers thnks for the help much apreciated


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

When counting HDMI inputs, some AVRs have one on the front panel. That is convenient for connecting something temporarily, like a camcorder, but is unattractive for a permanent connection.


----------



## nelx360 (Jun 23, 2012)

The pioneer has an hdmi in the front panel but im definetly looking to hide all my wires in the back but could come in handy this is my first ever ht setup so im definetly still a newbie but have ben doing my research and taking it slow hopefully the setup i have comes out good ill defintly be seeking alot of advise on many more things lol


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

You may also want to consider a factory refurbished receiver. A number of our members have had good luck with Accessories4less. Here is a link to a refurb Denon 3312 from them:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...tegrated-Network-A/V-Surround-Receiver/1.html

I have one on order from them for a second system. Very nice receiver. They have other brands as well. Should be "good as new" for less money.


----------



## puugad1 (Jun 23, 2012)

nelx360 said:


> The pioneer has an hdmi in the front panel but im definetly looking to hide all my wires in the back but could come in handy this is my first ever ht setup so im definetly still a newbie but have ben doing my research and taking it slow hopefully the setup i have comes out good ill defintly be seeking alot of advise on many more things lol


Good luck on both. Both receivers has alot features and inputs that you may never or maybe eventually use. In the end pick the one that has a better sound to your ears.


----------



## nelx360 (Jun 23, 2012)

puugad1 said:


> Good luck on both. Both receivers has alot features and inputs that you may never or maybe eventually use. In the end pick the one that has a better sound to your ears.


Thnk will definetly give them a listen to ehen i head down soon


----------



## nelx360 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thnks alot For the site i just checkt it out although they dnt have a pioneer they do have the onkyo on there and for the price its really tempting but ima little scared if i purchase it and start to get problems how has yours ben doing ?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Don't have it yet - will come in Tuesday. Should be OK - factory refurbished plus a 1 year warranty. These could be returns that cannot be sold as new - what some companies call B stock.


----------



## nelx360 (Jun 23, 2012)

I hear you i might give it ago myself would definetly help me keap few bucks in my pocket but i was wondering what type of receiver could run good with these goldenears cuhz i hear if i get a low end receiver its not gonna sound that great is that true thats also why iv ben looking at the mid to high range models with good power


----------



## puugad1 (Jun 23, 2012)

nelx360 said:


> I hear you i might give it ago myself would definetly help me keap few bucks in my pocket but i was wondering what type of receiver could run good with these goldenears cuhz i hear if i get a low end receiver its not gonna sound that great is that true thats also why iv ben looking at the mid to high range models with good power


It will depend how big your space is. Some times entry level receivers are not rubbish. It depends on your needs in short term use and long term use and what kind of features your looking for and most of all "BUDGET". As far as sound quality is concerned, yes you will hear the difference but more in the moderate listening to loud levels. Low volumes is not very noticeable. I prefer mid line receivers and spend more on better speakers. Speakers makes more of the sound difference not the receiver. If you have a best buy/Magnolia home theater, I suggest going there for they carry Marantz, Denon, Pioneer and Pioneer elite and Onkyo I think! Again, good luck for your search just remember recievers do make difference in sound but marginally but speakers makes the biggest impact on the sound of your HT and/or two channel sound.


----------



## nelx360 (Jun 23, 2012)

I see well my plan was to get a decent receiver with atleast a few hdmi slots so i can run my current setup i have my 60 inch panasonic viera ps3,xbox,and was currently and mostlikely add goldenear super sat50 bundle emotiva xpa3 or 5 if needed and looking to grab me an oppo bluray player my father owns one and hese always ben the audiofile driving my mother crazy changing speakers hese the one who told me about the goldenears and showd me where to go as in brands and rite set of choices but ever since iv ben learning more have switcht up my stance are there any better speaker bundles i can get im around 6,000 price range or should i stick to my current ht setup?


----------



## puugad1 (Jun 23, 2012)

nelx360 said:


> I see well my plan was to get a decent receiver with atleast a few hdmi slots so i can run my current setup i have my 60 inch panasonic viera ps3,xbox,and was currently and mostlikely add goldenear super sat50 bundle emotiva xpa3 or 5 if needed and looking to grab me an oppo bluray player my father owns one and hese always ben the audiofile driving my mother crazy changing speakers hese the one who told me about the goldenears and showd me where to go as in brands and rite set of choices but ever since iv ben learning more have switcht up my stance are there any better speaker bundles i can get im around 6,000 price range or should i stick to my current ht setup?


It depends, if you like your speaker setup then keep them. If you have a budget of $6000 and thinking of getting a emotiva setup then by all means I would prefer separate's than a receiver any day. Don't get me wrong, highend receivers are great but if you have the budget I prefer seperates's. They are more versatile, upgradable, better sound for the money. You can get a emotiva XPA 1 and a UMC 1 for under $2000 plus they have a 30 day return policy if you dont like the sound"which I doubt it".


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

FYI Onkyo recall notice.....Onkyo receivers are junk. I have replaced 11 Onkyo recievers in the feild just since JAN 1 .... Look at all the Onkyo related issues just in this forum alone.... See any Pioneer related issues ? ..... Oh watch out here come the Onkyo Keystone Cops trying to protect there hides..... :hissyfit:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

RTS100x5 said:


> I have replaced 11 Onkyo recievers in the feild just since JAN 1 ....


Sounds like you have installed them incorrectly or you have just had bad luck.


> Look at all the Onkyo related issues just in this forum alone.... See any Pioneer related issues ? .....


Ive seen my share of Denon, Yamaha, Sony and Pioneer issues. Many of them have never been a recall something that should have been done. Onkyo has at least done the recall and the repairs free of charge (some even after the warrentee expired).


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

As an installer I have noticed more Onkyo's failing than other brands and no I am not bias we will install any brand the client wants I still use an old Integra 10.5 when they had great amps and build quality.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Sounds like you have installed them incorrectly or you have just had bad luck.
> Ive seen my share of Denon, Yamaha, Sony and Pioneer issues. Many of them have never been a recall something that should have been done. Onkyo has at least done the recall and the repairs free of charge (some even after the warrentee expired).


THANKS for the insult......NO it SOUNDS like ONKYO RECEIVERS ARE POORLY DESIGNED AND PRODUCED PIECES OF ....Thats why we stopped selling them as did many of the installers in the DFW area that I have spoken with directly - so its not just heresay.....If you want more proof and your in the DFW area just drop by K O ELECTRONICS ( an authorized Onkyo repair center) and see the WALL TO WALL ONKYO's there for repair....Thanks again for your misguided opinion of my work.....


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

OZZIERP said:


> As an installer I have noticed more Onkyo's failing than other brands .


THANK YOU for that validation..... Whatch out for the Onkyo Keystone Cops here....they will harass you :rofl:


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

RTS100x5 said:


> Whatch out for the Onkyo Keystone Cops here....they will harass you :rofl:


I have had great success with Onkyo and I recommend that others give the brand consideration when shopping, along with Pioneer, Denon, Marantz, Yamaha, Anthem, Integra, et al. I hope I have not offended anyone with this harassment. I do dislike being thought of as a bully. (Go Onkyo!!!)


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

^^+1


----------



## nelx360 (Jun 23, 2012)

Yea i see theres alot of post about onkyo problems but i cnt say its bad also cuhz iv herd alot of good things from other people but i like the honesty and all the feedback im getting im in no rush and still weighin my options i got about 1300 to spend on decent receiver but still reading up alot before i make my choice thnks guyz


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

It seems that some dislike Pioneer, but not many hate them. Some do hate Onkyo, but they are outweighed by those who love them.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

I hope they have improved the 5010 over the 5009 since they do offer more bang for the buck they just need to step up their reliability.


----------



## nelx360 (Jun 23, 2012)

phreak said:


> It seems that some dislike Pioneer, but not many hate them. Some do hate Onkyo, but they are outweighed by those who love them.


Yea i hear you my father had an onkyo and he loved the way it sounded eventually he sold it like most things he gets and got a pioneer to go with his elite kuro tv guess he wanted all his logos to say elite lol but as i told him about my ht i wanna set up he told me go onkyo cuhz he loved his and regrets letting it go so thats why im kinda both ways on this subject im dying to pick one receiver up but im split in two


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

nelx360 said:


> Yea i hear you my father had an onkyo and he loved the way it sounded eventually he sold it like most things he gets and got a pioneer to go with his elite kuro tv guess he wanted all his logos to say elite lol but as i told him about my ht i wanna set up he told me go onkyo cuhz he loved his and regrets letting it go so thats why im kinda both ways on this subject im dying to pick one receiver up but im split in two


Bottom line is whichever one you pick between these, for whichever reason, you will not be making a mistake. Both are good choices, so there is no need to put extra stress into your life worrying about it. You did things right by eliminating the bad choices in the beginning.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey everyone. Please do not let this thread get out of hand. We all know people have different experiences, can have a difference of opinion, and disagreements and that emotions can run a little high. 

Just a little reminder to keep it friendly so we can all enjoy our time here at the Shack.


----------



## nelx360 (Jun 23, 2012)

nova said:


> Hey everyone. Please do not let this thread get out of hand. We all know people have different experiences, can have a difference of opinion, and disagreements and that emotions can run a little high.
> 
> Just a little reminder to keep it friendly so we can all enjoy our time here at the Shack.


Yea exacly i appreciate the honesty like i said and everyone has there opinion and there choices in gear and set up but we all have the same hobby and gotta get the good with the bad eventually we all know we will get sum sort of problem with are receivers it happens with all tech they just go or mess up outta the blu


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

I bought an Onkyo 709 in January because of what I have red on this forum, I also red about the HDMI problem and this is why I took for the first time ever an extended waranty.


----------

